# Found in Arizona, possibly a ROLLER



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

This pigeon was found in Anthem, Arizona. I thought he was a youngster, but I'm told he may be a ROLLER. He has a pink snap-on band on his right foot, with no info. Can anyone help locate the owner?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I already said I think I know who the birds owner is. I live on the border of Anthem, have the same zip code, and pick my mail up in Anthem. I will try to have my brother contact the person later today, were out of town and on the road. I only know of one other person in Anthem but I think h only keeps show birds. I took in around 30 tumblers for someone finding homes for. So of the person no longer wants to keep the bird, I'll take it and find it a home. To my knowledge no one else is in the area which is on Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you so much, that's really good news! I passed on your message to the person who found it, Sandy. It sounds like the pigeon is being very well cared for... and stealing everybody's hearts!


----------

